# Hilton's



## BigJon14 (Jun 26, 2009)

This is my first post but I have been viewing the forum for a few years now. I am a subscriber to Hilton's. Does anyone know why a good chlorophyll shot is so rare on that sight? It has been sunny for the past 2 - 3weeks and rarely is there a solid Chlorophyll picture.

I sent an email to Tom but got no response so that is why I brough the question here. I am happy with the service and not trying to bash Tom in any way, just curious what the problem is.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

he had a shot up 2 days ago, and it wasnt great but it actually looked a little better. i am also a subscriber to ripcharts and they havent had a clear pic lately either!! tom lurks around on here some maybe he will help you out!!


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Terrafin is the same. They all use the same data from the same birds.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

I've been on the road for most of June and must have missed the email - PM sent.

If anyone has a question on how to use the site, feel free to call me and I will go over the strengths of the site and how best to utilize it.

All the best,

Tom Hilton

713 530-2267

[email protected]


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Tom could you share the answer so the rest of us might know? I'm sure I'm not the only one interested in this answer. Thanks


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

This is going to be kind of long, but you asked for it...

The chlorophyll imagery is the hardest imagery to capture since we only get one shot per day - usually shoots around 7 pm and hits our server around midnight or so. It's different than the sea temp imagery (which gives you between 6 to 10 shots per day), so if there is a cloud in the area you are interested in, then you are out of luck. Due to the limitations of this imagery, we spent a LOT of time and effort to make as useable as possible. If by chance when you click Chlorophyll button and the image is lacking in data, then look at the top of the image and you will see "1 day", "3 day" and "7 day" buttons. Click on the "3 day" and the system will pull up a custom image combining the last 3 single day shots - the new data is on top and the older data is below. The data is opaque, so if the new shot has data, it covers up any older data beneath it....if the new shot does not have data, it is transparent and allows the older data to shine thru thus giving you a more complete image.

Depending on what mode you are in (1 day, 3 day, or 7 day), if you click "Loop Image" the system knows to pull up the last 7 days of images for that mode. For example, if you are looking at a 3 day shot, and click Loop Image, it will grab the lastseven 3 day shots and put it into a movie so that you can physically see the water color movement. You also have "View Archives" where you can go back in time (as far back as a few years) to see why you were/weren't successful when you went fishing back then...very useful when planning strategies for a tournament. You should have an idea of where the fish were caught at last year's tournament, so you can pull up the sea temp. water color, altimetry, and surface currents imageries for the fishing days of that tournament. Why were they there? Look at today's imagery right before this year's tournament and look for corresponding tendencies. Sorry, kinda sidetracked there.

I have enclosed a 1 day chlorophyll shot, which is pretty much useless as it doesn't have much data. Next, is the 3 day compilation which is MUCH more useable. Third, I have enclosed a shot from 7 days prior which shows how much closer the blue water was last week (this would be the first image in the animation ending with the latest 3 day compilation). 

You can extrapolate where it will be tomorrow by looking at what it has done the last few days.

Hope that answers your question.

If not, give me a call and I will be happy to help you.

All the best,

Tom Hilton

713 530-2267

[email protected]


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats great information Tom. Thank you! It is amazing to see how fast the bluewater is moving out of here.


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

Great info, Thanks! So at this rate when I am ready to go troll the blue water I will need my passport!!! :banghead


----------

